# Info On Repro 752 Coaler



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Picked up a used, but nice in box, Lionel 752 Seaboard coaler from a reputable source. First time I used it I noticed a "chirpy" sound. After just a few cycles it wasn't wanting to pull the little trolley up the rails on retraction. Got chirpier and soon it stalled altogether on retraction. 

Not wanting to return and pay more shipping, I figured I must dissect! She is running again now just fine, but I can say that these reproductions are not made to be repaired like the old stuff. Definitely not multiple times. And these reproduction coalers are wholly dependent on small rubber band "belts" that can easily stretch and distort. These belts wont take much at all from the looks of it. 

I boiled half of a cup of water and dropped the belt in for a minute to clean, deglaze and shrink a bit. Cleaned out the smallest amount of gummy grease from the worm gear and added a bit of white lithium at other key points. Then gingerly re-assembled all that plastic and nylon. Of course I broke off a wire at the motor. That was touch and go, the tiny diode bridging the winding wanted to boil at the first sign of a soldering iron. 

So, these things are fixable, but it is delicate. And I would simply assume that any used unit is already questionable. I did see replacement belts at the Port Lines site. But, not certain they are for this exact coaler model. If they are , I'll order a couple.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Who made it?


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

This is a Lionel American Flyer unit from 2001, apologize for the bad wording.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, I was not sure if it was Lionel or MTH. I bought an MTH version but it sits in its unopened box.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I may look for a really nice original too, I respect the vintage gear-driven engineering much more. But if anyone has one that isn't pulling good, check the belt!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad you were able to get it fixed. I have a Lionel saw mill remake and it's made with plastic gears that can strip if the boards become jammed. Does your 752 have a circuit board? I ask because I have read about the board failure in the remake of "Gabe" from Lionel which renders it useless since there are no replacement parts available. Best to stay with an original if possible since they all can be repaired. Hopefully, your repair will keep it going for years to come.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I do not think there is a logic board, like Gabe may have. And good to know about the potential to strip gears on the sawmill. And the potential circuit board failures on Gabe repros. I'll keep that in mind if I look for either. 

I did not find any info on repairing these repro 752's online, that is why I posted my experience here. Here are a couple pictures. I did not take any when I had the gear box apart.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that Lionel is great in O scale trains and accessories,
not so much in S scale. I have 4 Lionel S scale diesel sets and they do not run like
Lionel O scale locomotives. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Lionel's American Flyer products almost seem to be made as an afterthought. Those can motors are very loud and the plastic parts are a pain. I look for original Gilbert and repair it.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Lionel's American Flyer products almost seem to be made as an afterthought. Those can motors are very loud and the plastic parts are a pain. I look for original Gilbert and repair it.


No disagreement here. I like the open field motors, metal gears and robust construction on the originals. Though some of the deals on the Lionel reproductions are hard to beat. I just received a Lionel re-issue Gabe the Lamplighter that is in excellent condition and cost me less than $50 (plus shipping). First thing I did was test, clean and adjust and it works perfectly. No circuit boards to be found in this particular issue either. Just a solenoid and an electromagnet. I think it is the MTH version that has a circuit board. 

The solenoid turns a ratcheting drum, much like an AF reverse unit. This pulls Gabe up the ladder a step at a time (red button). The electromagnet, when activated (green button), releases the pawl holding the the drum and Gabe slides back to earth. Just like every reverse unit that I have encountered, eventually the pawl becomes magnetized and sticks in the operated position. This causes Gabe to keep sliding back down every few steps up. I put a short piece of shrink tubing over the shaft of the EM where it contacts the pawl and problem solved. 

From my perspective, just like the vintage stuff, sellers often let items go cheaply because they do not know how to fix or adjust them. And my intent is to buy things at a price where I can fix them, enjoy them and still sell them (should I choose) for what I paid (or more). Still I do prefer vintage in excellent condition, if I can get the right price. 

A few pics:


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been looking for one of those.


----------



## Spoff (Jul 30, 2021)

shaker281 said:


> Picked up a used, but nice in box, Lionel 752 Seaboard coaler from a reputable source. First time I used it I noticed a "chirpy" sound. After just a few cycles it wasn't wanting to pull the little trolley up the rails on retraction. Got chirpier and soon it stalled altogether on retraction.
> 
> Not wanting to return and pay more shipping, I figured I must dissect! She is running again now just fine, but I can say that these reproductions are not made to be repaired like the old stuff. Definitely not multiple times. And these reproduction coalers are wholly dependent on small rubber band "belts" that can easily stretch and distort. These belts wont take much at all from the looks of it.
> 
> ...


How do I get to the drive and belt? I bought one that was never opened and the motor runs but the bucket doesn’t go up and down. I took off the shed but can’t figure how to access the drive. I was told to check the o ring. Thanks.


----------

